# Microtech Büro + Next und ihre COM+ Schnittstelle



## joerg_b (28. Jan 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Ich soll/möchte eine Anwendung schreiben, die Daten mit dem BüroPlus Next von Microtech über deren Com+ Schnittstelle austauscht.

Hat jeman das schon mal versucht?

In deren Schnittstellenbeschreibung steht leider nur ein kleines Beispiel für VisualBasic.

Jörg


----------



## joerg_b (28. Jan 2010)

Ok, 

mittlerweile hab ich wohl schon ein paar genauere Informationen:

Scheint so, als wenn ich einen VB-Code ausführen muss um Daten über diese Schnittstelle zu erhalten.
Wahlweise geht auch VBS oder Delphi oder auch C++.

Ein Beispiel ist auch mit Windows Scripting Host beigelegt. 

Kann ich über JNI z.B. WSH benutzen um Datenverkehr in beide Richtungen zu bekommen?

LG
Jörg


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jan 2010)

joerg_b hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich über JNI z.B. WSH benutzen um Datenverkehr in beide Richtungen zu bekommen?



Keine Ahnung, aber C++ geht mit JNI auf jeden Fall. Evtl musst du halt noch nen Wrapper schreiben.

http://jna.dev.java.net ist im Prinzip JNI, aber du sparst dir damit in sehr vielen Fällen nen nativen Wrapper.

- Alex


----------

